# need advice of choosing the proper roofing shingle product



## alanchad (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Matt,

I am going through the same process, so for what it's worth, I will share what I have found.

The Certainteed Landmark(240lb) and Landmark Plus(260lb) have a wind warranty upgrade to 110 and 130 mph respectively. You must use Certainteed starter and Certainteed hip and ridge for this. I believe this superceded the 6 nail application which was the prior requirement.

General concensus seems to be that blowoffs are caused more often by high nailing that anything else.

Application in winter is another problem as some degree of heat is required for the proper seal down.

My roofer strongly prefers hand-nailing and some of the manufacturers seem to prefer it as well. Lot of different opinions on this one. It is typically more time consuming and more expensive.

As you go through the process of selecting a roofer, your options may become less confusing(mine did), and you may go with the best one's recommendation. I would personally defer to a pro on this over my own opinion.

Just my thoughts, not being a roofer(I did stay at a Holiday Inn...).

I'm sure the real roofers will correct me if I am wrong.

Good luck.

Alan


----------



## nc_yella (Nov 15, 2008)

oldgrunt said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> I am going through the same process, so for what it's worth, I will share what I have found.
> 
> ...


thanks alan, and sharing any info is very helpful, i found a good site, www.roofery.com it had a lot of good info. I looked at landmark, and it was rated at 70 mph, and you had to go to the landmark TL to get 110 mph coverage, though the warranty was more extensive. this site actually was pretty hard on certainteed warranty process. I am getting some more quotes, but to say the least the roofer and what they garuantee makes the difference, we had a lot of hail damage in the fall, so there is a lot of work in the area, so price is up, since demand is up, falling oil should help, but the refinig process of crude has gotten more effiecent, so the amount of product to make asphalt has is less available, pushing the asphalt shingle price up. so the roofers can't win, and neither can consumers. It was also estimated that labor accounts for about 80% or more of price. That is market price premium. i am not rushing this, and doing a winter install, may not be so good as it may be too cold for proper sealing. I am in NC, we dont get really cold winters, but it could affect things. certainteed was starting to win me over, but i am hoping to get some better feedback on here, check out that site as well. Consumers Reports was not helpful, as it didnt rate the shingle or roofing material manufactors. I know that they all should meet certain, wind, fire, and ratings as well. It is not installed correctly though, the shingle wont do its job, so selecting the correct contractor is just as important.


----------



## alanchad (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Matt,

The eighth edition Certainteed installation manual, and the certainteed Roofing Selection Guide both specify that the Landmark 30 wind warranty can be upgraded to 110mph, and the Plus to 130 mpg just by using their starter and hip and ridge. Not necessary to move to the TL.

I was quoted Landmark 30 year here for $69.95, and Tamko $63.95 just for your reference.

Hurricanes, etc do wreak havoc on market pricing I know, as well as bringing out every stormchaser and others claiming to be "roofers".

Sounds like your are doing your due diligence, and again I wish you the best of luck.

Alan


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I am currently half way through a Certainteed Presidential Shake installment, this past monday when I started the job the question about rather or not i had to use a two ply starter strip came into question,
using my cell phone right there from the jobsite and the phone number listed on the shingle wrappers, I was on the phone 'with a live person' and getting my questions answered and back to work with in 20 minutes.

Altho the two ply starter system a bit off topic, because you won't need to use it on either of the shingles you mentioned, I think it was worth mentioning the ease in which I was able to contact them,
and that is the exact same repsonse they are known for on thier warranty issues also, atleast here in my area anyhow.

I have had good experiences in dealing with Tamko as well.


Hand nail verses gun nail = half dozen one way,, six the other.
I have seen both hand and gun fasteners poorly installed,
and visiversa.


----------



## nc_yella (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you very much, looks like to ge the high wind protection, i need to look at the landmark XL (or TL) product, it is impact resistant too, but roofery.com rated certainteeds cust service and warranty service poor. have you installed the OC duration before, and how do the granules hold up? i am favoring OC duration, better warranty, but i am getting a tamko estimate today...i am looking at hertiage 30 AR product. with high wind application. i am grateful for your feedback..
be good, matt


----------



## nc_yella (Nov 15, 2008)

oldgrunt said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> The eighth edition Certainteed installation manual, and the certainteed Roofing Selection Guide both specify that the Landmark 30 wind warranty can be upgraded to 110mph, and the Plus to 130 mpg just by using their starter and hip and ridge. Not necessary to move to the TL.
> 
> ...


thank you, i need to ask about using their starter shingles to get the hgh wind application...still doing my homework...


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

nc_yella said:


> thank you very much, looks like to ge the high wind protection, i need to look at the landmark XL (or TL) product, it is impact resistant too, but roofery.com rated certainteeds cust service and warranty service poor. have you installed the OC duration before, and how do the granules hold up? i am favoring OC duration, better warranty, but i am getting a tamko estimate today...i am looking at hertiage 30 AR product. with high wind application. i am grateful for your feedback..
> be good, matt


For me on an average year the most commonly installed to lease,
Tamko
Gaf/Elk
Cetainteed
OC & Atlas
they all have pro's and con's.


----------



## nc_yella (Nov 15, 2008)

Slyfox said:


> For me on an average year the most commonly installed to lease,
> Tamko
> Gaf/Elk
> Cetainteed
> ...


thank you very much, getting a tamko estimate today...


----------



## GutterGnome (Nov 19, 2008)

I work with a lot of people who use GAF and they all gave great reviews FWIW.


----------



## nc_yella (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you, i have an estimate coming tomorrow for someone using atlas stormmaster slate. that is a heavy wind, impact resistant shingle, similar to landmark TL, or OC duration (not sure of impact) i did some research on atlas, the warranty looked similar to certainteed and tamko, only OC offers labor and materails, and their wind rating is 15 years, but these should last about 25-30 years...anyone have issues with atlas stormmaster slate or atlas as a whole?


----------

